# Halia



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

The Shell tanker HALIA is seen above in the Mersey soon after leaving the entrance to the Manchester Ship Canal at Eastham. The two black cylindrical objects on the port side are rubber fenders used during 'lightening' work when cargo was transferred from larger tankers in Lyme Bay.


----------

